# Feb. 21st. 2010 Windsor Sportsmen / Gesto



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

See you there.:darkbeer:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

It will be good to see all our friends at this shoot.:darkbeer::shade:

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Just a hopefull reminder, if you can we could use your support on this shoot. It is the first in our area in a long time where some of our clubs are on board to support each other. We have a lot of great clubs in the area, with a lot of great volunteers.

Archery, Good Food, Hot drinks (A nip after the shoot) and good Friendship.:teeth:

See you there:darkbeer:

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters:smile:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Yup, we'll be there!! :darkbeer:


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sure Farmer and I will be there with my little sniper Ty - " he's beating my scores lately and he's only 8 :mg: .
-Matt


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Just a bit of a report on the shoot held today between the 2 clubs. 

Total of 34 shooters and some who came from Kitchener, Ont., I hope you had a great time and a safe return home.:darkbeer: 

Maxtor, always great to see the Chatham and Tiltuckey boys out in force.:darkbeer:

AMA Sportsmen made a show with good numbers also:darkbeer:

Too all the volunteers awesome job as usual and we look forward to helping Windsor Sportsman Club more in the near future to build their program.

Many Thanks too all for your support.:thumbs_up

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gest GameGetters


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, I thought it was a pretty nice shoot. Great job! 

Do they have any more dates set for upcoming shoots?


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

I told them to send me their shoot dates and I would post them on my web site at atkinsarchery


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

canuck10-56 said:


> I told them to send me their shoot dates and I would post them on my web site at atkinsarchery


I'll be keeping an eye on that then


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Post the dates on here. I make it down 3 or 4 times a year and if I could get a shoot in while I'm down....it would make me a happy boy!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I will talking with them in the next few days to set a march date if possible. 

Thanks Jerome and we will also post on the Gesto GameGetters site.

gestogamegetters.com

Hope to see you all at the next shoot:smile:

Bob


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll also make sure I post the dates on my site

kcbowhunters


----------

